# Questions after Reading Manual



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

Afternoon All,

So I've just finished reading the manual and playing in the car, and more or less everything seems to make sense. That said, I do have a couple of questions on items regarding the Atlas that wasn't clear to me. Any help would be appreciated 

1. To have the passenger tilt down when in reverse, does the mirror control knob need to be on the passenger mirror side, or can it be in the off position?
2. I don't see an option for Windshield heating available to me in the menu...
3. Related to the climatic control, the only option I have under menu is for the Steering Wheel Settings... should I see more? The manual seems to indicate yes
4. Surround view camera... any way to have it come on automatically without having to push the "Menu" button when in reverse?
5. Lastly, on the digital cockpit, do you have any control how the gauges are configured? By that I mean, any way to rearrange what's where?

Now for more of a personal question... for those with the digital cockpit and ambient lighting. What brightness do you have them set to?

Thanks in advance!

~Spritz


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Spritzup said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> So I've just finished reading the manual and playing in the car, and more or less everything seems to make sense. That said, I do have a couple of questions on items regarding the Atlas that wasn't clear to me. Any help would be appreciated
> 
> ...


1. on the drivers side mirror turn the knob to R and leave like that. 
2. as far as i know you have defrost
3. i have automatic control - what exactly are you trying to achieve / accomplish?
4. I wish the 360 cameras came on when there is a warning as well, but my 360 cameras only engage when in reverse but i did set it to stay on longer when i come out of reverse. 
5. if you like the "ok" button it does give you more views, they zoom in and out with more details. also you can program it to show you more details.. when you click the left part of the button . 

Now for more of a personal question... for those with the digital cockpit and ambient lighting. What brightness do you have them set to?
HIGH all the time.


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

AudiVW guy said:


> 1. on the drivers side mirror turn the knob to R and leave like that.
> 2. as far as i know you have defrost
> 3. i have automatic control - what exactly are you trying to achieve / accomplish?
> 4. I wish the 360 cameras came on when there is a warning as well, but my 360 cameras only engage when in reverse but i did set it to stay on longer when i come out of reverse.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply, it's appreciated! Now for clarification.

2. I do have defrost, but the manual says that an option exists called "Windshield Heating" (separate from Defrost) on page 159
3. Again, according to the manual it looks like I should have 4 options listed under settings "Automatic Air Recirculation" (page 160), "Automatic Windshield Heating" (page 162), the heated steering wheel "Level" (page 162) and "Link Seat/Steering Wheel Heating" (page 162). However, I only see the steering wheel level.
4. So your 360 view comes up as soon as you shift into reverse? I only get the backup camera until I hit the menu button, then I have a split screen almost...
5. I should have been more clear. If for example I want to put the my digital speedo into the right gauge rather than my remaining mileage, is that level of customization available?

And you have both ambient and your digital cockpit display set to max? You don't find that to bright (specifically the digital cockpit)?

Thanks AudiVW Guy!

~Spritz


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Spritzup said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, it's appreciated! Now for clarification.
> 
> 2. I do have defrost, but the manual says that an option exists called "Windshield Heating" (separate from Defrost) on page 159
> 3. Again, according to the manual it looks like I should have 4 options listed under settings "Automatic Air Recirculation" (page 160), "Automatic Windshield Heating" (page 162), the heated steering wheel "Level" (page 162) and "Link Seat/Steering Wheel Heating" (page 162). However, I only see the steering wheel level.
> ...


Not all vehicles have every feature described in the OM. VW does not have a heated windshield in the USA.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Spritzup said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, it's appreciated! Now for clarification.
> 
> 2. I do have defrost, but the manual says that an option exists called "Windshield Heating" (separate from Defrost) on page 159
> 3. Again, according to the manual it looks like I should have 4 options listed under settings "Automatic Air Recirculation" (page 160), "Automatic Windshield Heating" (page 162), the heated steering wheel "Level" (page 162) and "Link Seat/Steering Wheel Heating" (page 162). However, I only see the steering wheel level.
> ...


i would post a picture but it is has become next impossible here. 
our dials have both speeds, mileage remaining and just above the fuel gauge digital speed o meter 
as for the rest of the items i will look up myself.. but i think we have an issue. 
i have a canadian version which is the execuline model which could be different. 
but that said - you can always click on the car screen then settings and you have a million options to set up.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> i would post a picture but it is has become next impossible here.
> our dials have both speeds, mileage remaining and just above the fuel gauge digital speed o meter
> as for the rest of the items i will look up myself.. but i think we have an issue.
> i have a canadian version which is the execuline model which could be different.
> but that said - you can always click on the car screen then settings and you have a million options to set up.


Use tap talk and it uploads the pictures nicely without having to use any of the hosting sites.

Now. Just to get clarification, when you go into reverse, you immediately get the 360 view or you have to touch menu. I know the earlier version both reverse and 360 came on art the same time but their software updates have taken that away (as some have said). For me it just brings the backup with the menu option.

As to the time it stays on, it actually depends on your speed than time period, where did you find that to change? I would like to increase the speed to may be like up 15 mph instead of the current of about 8 to 10 mph.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Here is a picture 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Spritzup said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, it's appreciated! Now for clarification.
> 
> 2. I do have defrost, but the manual says that an option exists called "Windshield Heating" (separate from Defrost) on page 159
> 3. Again, according to the manual it looks like I should have 4 options listed under settings "Automatic Air Recirculation" (page 160), "Automatic Windshield Heating" (page 162), the heated steering wheel "Level" (page 162) and "Link Seat/Steering Wheel Heating" (page 162). However, I only see the steering wheel level.
> ...


On my manual those pages 159-163 are for lights and windshield wipers. 

Can you put pictures of those pages to compare!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

here is my dash if you push ok it zooms in









http://i64.tinypic.com/s6sumq.jpg


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> here is my dash if you push ok it zooms in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


embedding your picture










P.S. It seems that you are low on windshield wiper fluid. LOL


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll post the images of my manual tonight when I get home, but in the meantime, could I trouble both @Hfqkhal and @AudiVWGuy to post an image of their settings menu for the climate control?

I'll upload an image of mine tonight 

Thanks!

~Spritz


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Here you go


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Weird, I'm pretty sure my climatronic graphic looks different..have to look!


----------

